# Right handed storm shield?



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello. I'm looking for a right handed storm shield. perhaps this one?. All the ones on the terminator sprues are left handed, and I'm trying to convert the terminator sgt from dark vengeance into a termi librarian with a storm shield. Does anyone know of a bitz store that sells this storm shield? 

Thanks!
-Arcticor


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

as far as i know. thats the only one like that. youd have to get 'Space Marine Masters of the Chapter' for it. or do some work on a normal storm shield to make it fit on the opposite side.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

right handed storm shield is an easy conversion, choose the storm shield you want to use, remove the left hand from the rear of the shield with clippers/knife/file, purchase a right arm and right hand falchion (remove the blade and pommel with clippers)from a bits supplier from the grey knight terminator kit and glue them to the rear of the storm shield, add some straps or cable details if the rear of the shield is visible. 

job done


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Or just use any large fantasy shield or something like that. I think those shields always look better than those odd cross shaped ones.


----------

